# blown in cellulose versus blown in fiberglass?



## bmf5150 (Jan 4, 2006)

which is better blown in cellulose or the fiberglass?thanks 
stan


----------



## S&P Builders (Feb 1, 2006)

*blown insulation*

its been my experience that celluose settles more over time, and the rodent kinda like it. fiberglass can also be blown up against chimneys, whereas cellouse cant be.


----------



## RCBUILDSIT (Jan 27, 2006)

I Thought That Most Cellulose Had A Borax Agent To Repell Rodents ??? And I Was Also Under The Impression That Cellulouse Has A Higher R Rating Then Fiberglass I Have Done Some Research On Both Not To Mention The Itch Factor


----------



## CGofMP (Feb 17, 2005)

The rats that were in my father's attic loved the pink fiberglass.


----------



## RowdyRed94 (Jan 23, 2006)

Rather than rely on anecdotal evidence in what's really a scientific topic, I'd look somewhere like here. A Google search will tell all.

RC, you may have noticed that no one else capitalizes every word. You must've been sleeping that day in second grade. ;-)


----------



## energysaver (Jun 2, 2009)

> Rather than rely on anecdotal evidence in what's really a scientific topic, I'd look somewhere like ..... A Google search will tell all.



RowdyRed94 - fiberglass manufacturers are behind that website you posted, no?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Wow, I'm thinking any 3 1/2 year old link may be a lil bit outdated.


----------



## Biff (Apr 22, 2009)

I prefer the cellulose. Not only is it great for insulation but it also greatly reduces sound transmission. I also prefer the installation method over blown in fiberglass. The cellulose is scraped clean even with the inside face of the 2x4's where as the fiberglass uses netting to hold it in place and if it is overfilled at all you will end up with a bulge in your wall.


----------



## kfield (Sep 9, 2009)

*Cellulose is usually the best choice*

Cellulose when blown in a closed cavity to the proper density can't possibly settle. It also greatly reduces infiltration which fiberglass does not ever do. Cellulose will settle up to 10% when blown loose in an attic but that is accounted for during installation. When fiberglass is blown too loosely, it never settles and never achieves the R value it should have had either. It also loses insulating properties as the temperature drops which cellulose does not.


----------

